# 2013 Frontier range, kitchen cupboard door hinge problem



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Own a 2013 Mohawk and having problems with the hinge screws for kitchen cupboard door loosening and now screwholes in frame have become oversized so unable to tighten.

There is a double rack mounted on back of door, very handy for sauces and the like but therein I think is the problem. The fibreboard used is very fibrous and lightweight so screws do not get a good purchase,OK for just the door weight but not with items in rack. 

Has anyone else experienced this problem? (we've used the van 41 nights now and this cupboard door below sink is the most used) and if so how have you or the dealer cured it!

Have now removed this rack and spent some time today carrying out a repair/fix, I drilled out the enlarged holes and using araldite have cemented in cut down plastic rawl plugs this has allowed me to tighten up the hinge mounting screws firmly and it seems solid, so fingers crossed. Time will tell if its a success, what a crappy design.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Not had that issue as ours is the Apache 700.
But know what you mean about screws and the "fiberboard" had a few come out and had to replace with wider screws, wardrobe door catch is always coming off...

Whatever the stuff is they use it's not a patch on my 2005 model.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Tonka, the fibreboard construction seems lighter than my previous 2010 Tracker sure I've read somewhere AT have just changed over to using it, cheaper no doubt. The furniture in these modern vans won't stand the test of time methinks its so fragile and easily marked/indented.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

On a 2013 vehicle....why not just get a new door. Use larger screws and glue them in as you have with the old door.
The new door would be free from your dealer! :wink:
PS. You then have a spare door for when this doesn't work :wink:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

EJB said:


> On a 2013 vehicle....why not just get a new door. Use larger screws and glue them in as you have with the old door.
> The new door would be free from your dealer! :wink:
> PS. You then have a spare door for when this doesn't work :wink:


Wish it was the door its the hinge screwholes in the cupboard side the actual door is fine.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh!!! 8O 
Complete new units??????????

I would ask my local cabinet maker to resolve it....he lives across the road.....but not everybody has one!!

My 10 year old Tracker is built like a tank.....why, oh why, do they work to lower and lower specs....presumably for more profit :roll: 

Good Luck


----------

